# Will need board near Killeen, TX



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

It's not completely official yet, but right now it looks like is 6-7 months we will be leaving Korea and heading to Ft Hood, TX. I am looking for somewhere to board on/around there. I realize I am starting to look early, but I have nothing better to do with my time right now. I have been looking on Craigslist, and there was one other site I looked at. I am not finding much. Does anyone on this forum board around Ft Hood? I am willing to do a little bit of driving, so it wouldn't have to be right in the Hood/Killeen area.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi there, I'm in Austin! 

What type of arrangement are you after? Stall, pasture, facilities etc. I know of a few places that I disregarded as they were too far north of the city for me to consider.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you Sarahvr for your help. We would prefer pasture or partial care. I don't mind stall boarding with turnout. As far as the facilities go, I know I will need a round pen or an arena where I can work with Queen. She hasnt had much retraining since she came off the track. I found that out the hard way. :/ So, someplace that I can work with her. As for drive, I am willing to drive 45 min to a hour one way for the right facility. Other than that, I am pretty open to a place to board. Oh, low drama would be nice, but not a huge factor in my decision. Also, since you are in the area, do you know any good trainers, just in case Queen's issues are beyond my capabilities of working with?


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

You could check with Ft. Hood to see if they have a stable. I'm stationed at Ft. Campbell and they have a stable just outside the gate, but it's still considered on post and the post stable... If they have one at Ft. Hood, I'd try to get on a list now, when I got to Ft. Campbell there was a 6 month waiting list for an opening... Good luck.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Dutch, thanks. I have found a website that lists just about all military post by state. It says Hood has one, so I need to call the number provided. I love the website. It gives a lot of information. I know it gives off post in most instances if there is not one on post. I don't know if you have seen it or not, but the website is www.militarystables.com


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

So I dug up some of the places I was looking at, here they are:

These guys in North Austin:

Spicewood Farms

These guys in Georgetown: 

Ramaker Stables - Boarding

These guys in Georgetown also:

Horse Boarding and Stables, Fainting Goat Breeding, and CSA

Good luck with your search, try newhorse.com and equinenow.com for horse boarding too (if you haven't already) as craigslist can be hit and miss.

Good luck!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Sarahver, you are beyond awesome. Thank you so much for your help. I really do appreciate it. I will definitely check out the sites you listed.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

My pleasure 

Keep in touch if you like if you think of anything else!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

armydogs I was going to post that site for you! Glad you found it! I'm on the husband's computer, but I do have a link to a site that has a lot of info on overnight stabling if you need that if you're moving them yourself. Do you have them with you in Korea or are they kept somewhere conus?


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in San Antonio by the way (the hubby is stationed at Lackland0...I think Ft. Hood is only a couple of hours from here.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I absolutely love that website. You couldn't ask for a better one. Our horses are in Orange, TX right now, which is down by Beaumont. We will be hauling them ourselves to save some expenses. We have a friend over here that has offered us use of between 10 and 20 acres until we can find something more permanent. Thank goodness. I have been looking at the possibility of buying a place with acreage. 

I am so happy to hear there are people who live close by. I have been checking out all the trail riding areas for when we get there. I can't wait. Maybe one of these days we can meet up somewhere and do a trail ride.


----------

